# a mis hermanos les gusta la cerveza



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Ciao tutti.

Estoy aprendiendo italiano por medio de Duolingo. Sé que ahí no puedo aprender mucho, pero al menos sí lo básico.

Hay algo que me tiene sumamente confundida, pues a veces el verbo lo conjugan con el sujeto y otras con el objeto. ¿Estarán cometiendo ellos un error o seré yo la que se está perdiendo de un detalle particular?

La oración: a mis hermanos les gusta la cerveza, la traducen: ai miei fratelli piace la birra.

Pero la oración: Las hermanas de mi madre no comen pollo", la traducen: le sorelle di mia madre non mangiano pollo.

¿Me explican, por favor?


----------



## Agró

En la primera oración el sujeto es “birra” y el verbo concuerda con él en singular (*piace*), igual que en español.

En la segunda, el sujeto es “sorelle” (plural) y el verbo concuerda en plural (*mangiano*).


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

¿Por qué es la cerveza el sujeto, por qué no son los hermanos?


----------



## Agró

Porque no se trata de *los*_ hermanos_, sino de *a los*_ hermanos_ (complemento indirecto).

A mí me *gusta* el cine (sujeto *el cine)*.
A mí me *gustan* las palomitas (sujeto *las palomitas*).

Como ves, sujeto y verbo concuerdan en número.


----------



## symposium

La construcciòn de las dos oraciones es idèntica en italiano y en español, palabra por palabra...


----------



## Agró

symposium said:


> La construcciòn de las dos oraciones es idèntica en italiano y en español, palabra por palabra...


Así es, pero muchos hispanohablantes creen, quizá por su posición en la frase, que el sujeto es *mis hermanos*.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Gracias Agró.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Agró said:


> Así es, pero muchos hispanohablantes creen, quizá por su posición en la frase, que el sujeto es *mis hermanos*.


In italiano in "mi piace la birra" e "la birra mi piace" il soggetto grammaticale è sempre la birra. La grammatica dello spagnolo è diversa?


----------



## Agró

Pietruzzo said:


> In italiano in "mi piace la birra" e "la birra mi piace" il soggetto grammaticale è sempre la birra. La grammatica dello spagnolo è diversa?


No, pero muchísima gente cree que en "Me gusta la cerveza" el sujeto es "yo" y el objeto es "la cerveza".
Lo so. Pazzesco.


----------



## Elxenc

Agró said:


> No, pero muchísima gente cree que en "Me gusta la cerveza" el sujeto es "yo" y el objeto es "la cerveza".
> Lo so. Pazzesco.


Podrías, `por favor, "analizar" la frase? "Me gusta la cerveza": Porque hay frases que inducen a error. Hace poco hubo una. Pero a la pregunta: Qué me gusta a mí (O.I.), la respuesta es: la cerveza (O.D.). Sujeto  ?? La he pasado a pasiva y me sale una frase rara. Este tipo de frases han sido un caballo de batalla desde tiempos de bachillerato, muchos años ha.


----------



## Agró

La cerveza, que es lo que hace la acción de gustar, es el sujeto.
A mí/me, el complemento indirecto.

Recuerda este truco: el sujeto concuerda en número con su verbo.
Así,
La cerveza me gusta.
Las cervezas me gustan.


----------



## Elxenc

Agró said:


> La cerveza, que es lo que hace la acción de gustar, es el sujeto.
> A mí/me, el complemento directo.
> 
> Recuerda este truco: el sujeto concuerda en número con su verbo.
> Así,
> La cerveza me gusta.
> Las cervezas me gustan.


Gracias me lo creo porque lo dice usted, pero... cuesta admitirlo. "Se me caen los palos del sombrajo" de tantos años. En "ingreso" a bachillerato con 9 años sabia resolverlas sin dudar, recuerdo haber trabajado mucho las frases de "pega". De vez en cuando, cual Guadiana, me salen al encuentro, y caigo en la "trampa". Creo tener algún libro (vaya usted a saber dónde) de aquellos años donde escribí notas aclaratorias. A ver si lo encontrara. Gracias . Intentaré recordar el "truco" de la concordancia.


----------



## danieleferrari

Agró said:


> Así es, pero muchos hispanohablantes creen, quizá por su posición en la frase, que el sujeto es *mis hermanos*.


Puede que sea por eso, pero me da a mí que influye también la falsa creencia de que el sujeto, más o menos a la fuerza, tiene que ser 'alguien' y no 'algo'. No pasa solo entre los hispanohablantes, desafortunadamente @Agró.

En italiano pasa lo mismo, @Elxenc.


----------



## Elxenc

danieleferrari said:


> Puede que sea por eso, pero me da a mí que influye también la falsa creencia de que el sujeto, más o menos a la fuerza, tiene que ser 'alguien' y no 'algo'. No pasa solo entre los hispanohablantes, desafortunadamente @Agró.
> 
> En italiano pasa lo mismo, @Elxenc.


Cuando el sujeto no queda claro de primeras, se pasa a encontrar el cd., con la demanda clàsica "qué":  qué gusta? Respuesta: la cerveza; luego piensas: a quien gusta la cerveza? = a mi; pues ya està, el sujeto es "a mi" (yo). Despues llega La gramàtica de los gramàticos "sesudos"y nos desmontan la "paraeta"(el quiosko, las creencias "ancestrales") y nos quedamos ojiplàticos, sin acabar de creérnoslo. En las llenguas romances siempre hay algún que otro caso en que la Gramática parece que va "contra los hablantes". Para hacernos "caer" en exámenes y pruebas...  Gracias por el rato que me ha hecho recordar mi lejana niñez.

P.D. En italiano, el dia que dieron este caso no debí de ir a clase, porque lo recordaria; como recuerdo algún que otro que no viene al caso, pero tuve que hacer, también "acto de fe". Siempre me manejo haciendo gramàtica comparada, y más de una vez són divergentes las lenguas  neolatinas, a pesar de la cercania


----------



## Pietruzzo

Agró said:


> Recuerda este truco: el sujeto concuerda en número con su verbo.
> Así,
> La cerveza me gusta.
> Las cervezas me gustan


Me gusta la cerveza / me gustas tu, como dice la canción. O no?


----------



## Agró

Pietruzzo said:


> Me gusta la cerveza / me gustas tu, como dice la canción. O no?


Claro.
Basta ver la desinencia del verbo conjugado para determinar su sujeto:
me gust*a*-la cerveza (*ella*)
me gust*as*-*tú*
me gust*an*-*los churros*

@Elxenc, *me/a mí* nunca, nunca, puede ser sujeto porque son pronombres objeto (directo o indirecto). El pronombre sujeto (o nominativo) correspondiente es "yo".
"me/a mí" y "yo" son cosas muy distintas desde el punto de vista de su función sintáctica, aunque hagan referencia a la misma identidad.


----------



## Elxenc

Agró said:


> Claro.
> Basta ver la desinencia del verbo conjugado para determinar su sujeto:
> me gust*a*-la cerveza (*ella*)
> me gust*as*-*tú*
> me gust*an*-*los churros*
> 
> @Elxenc, *me/a mí* nunca, nunca, puede ser sujeto porque son pronombres objeto (directo o indirecto). El pronombre sujeto (o nominativo) correspondiente es "yo".
> "me/a mí" y "yo" son cosas muy distintas desde el punto de vista de su función sintáctica, aunque hagan referencia a la misma identidad.


Agrò te hago una respuesta ràpida. Ya me ha quedado claro, pero esto acaba siendo "alta gramàtica" para los no especialistas que estan todos los días trabajando los escollos gramaticales. En el razonamiento de los hablantes "normales" el ¿qué?; serian:la ceveza; tú; los churros; etc. Reconocerás que parece una "anomalía". Cuesta reconocerlos como sujetos. Lo dice y demuestra la gramàtica, pues que le vamos a hacer.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Elxenc said:


> En el razonamiento de los hablantes "normales" el ¿


_Los hablantes _non hanno bisogno di definire soggetto e complementi. Parlano e basta.


----------



## Agró

Es que me da la impresión de que lo fías todo a que para averiguar el sujeto hay que preguntar "quién" y para el objeto, "qué", (como ya apuntaba danieleferrari) y eso es engañoso. Tanto personas como cosas pueden funcionar como sujetos.

Un ejemplo más: Me duele la cabeza/Me duelen los pies.
¿Dirías que el sujeto es "yo"? No. Aquí, quien hace algo es _la cabeza_ o _los pies_. "Yo" (metamorfoseado en "me") soy quien padece la acción, no quien la ejerce.


----------



## Elxenc

Agró said:


> Es que me da la impresión de que lo fías todo a que para averiguar el sujeto hay que preguntar "quién" y para el objeto, "qué", (como ya apuntaba danieleferrari) y eso es engañoso. Tanto personas como cosas pueden funcionar como sujetos.
> 
> Un ejemplo más: Me duele la cabeza/Me duelen los pies.
> ¿Dirías que el sujeto es "yo"? No. Aquí, quien hace algo es _la cabeza_ o _los pies_. "Yo" (metamorfoseado en "me") soy quien padece la acción, no quien la ejerce.


Los especialistas sois vosotros y sabéis de lo que habláis, no lo he dudado en ningún momento , però convendrás conmigo que , mal o bien, se sigue usando, si no en los manuales que creo que también, aunque hace tiempo que no los miro, si se sigue haciendo en la pràctica (para simplificar o generalizar?) se sigue diciendo: para el sujeto hay que preguntar "quién" y para el complemento directo "qué" o quien "sufre" la acción del verbo.


----------



## #Sissi#

Elxenc said:


> Los especialistas sois vosotros y sabéis de lo que habláis, no lo he dudado en ningún momento , però convendrás conmigo que , mal o bien, se sigue usando, si no en los manuales que creo que también, aunque hace tiempo que no los miro, si se sigue haciendo en la pràctica (para simplificar o generalizar?) se sigue diciendo: para el sujeto hay que preguntar "*quién*" y para el complemento directo "qué" o quien "sufre" la acción del verbo.


 ¿Qué / quién (gusta)? La cerveza. sujeto. 
¿*a *quién? a mí. complemento. Aquí, la pregunta es ¿*a* quién? y no ¿quién?
La cerveza es sabrosa, y no "yo". 
_Me gusta la cerveza - Mi piace la birra_

¿Qué / quién (duelen)? Los pies. sujeto. 
¿*a* quién? a mí. complemento. Aquí, la pregunta es ¿*a* quién? y no ¿quién?
_Me duelen los pies - Mi fanno male i piedi_

¿Qué/ quién (escribe)? Mi hermana. sujeto. 
¿*a* quién? a mí. complemento. Aquí, la pregunta es ¿*a* quién? y no ¿quién? 
_Mi hermana me escribe - Mia sorella mi scrive _

¿Qué/ quién (está roto)? El coche. sujeto. 
¿*de* quién? de mí. complemento. Aquí, la pregunta es ¿*de* quién? y no ¿quién? 
_Mi coche está roto - La mia macchina è rotta_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA di moderazione*
> 
> Vorrei ricordare a tutti i partecipanti che questa è una discussione nel forum Sp-It che riguarda una traduzione tra le due lingue, NON un un trattato di grammatica spagnola, che compete al forum SOLO SPAGNOLO


----------



## Odalis Almonte

Recuerda, que el sujeto indica "de quien se habla en la oración" (todo lo demás es predicado, o bien, lo que se dice o comentario del sujeto); y las conjugaciones de los verbos que hacen de complementos directo e indirecto dentro de la oración deben concordar o coincidir en número y persona con éste (el sujeto).
* Debes explicar a que te refieres cuando dices "objeto".
La lengua Italiana, al igual que el idioma Español tiene la misma construcción gramatical y ambos se leen igual como se escriben, sin ninguna otra interpretación.


----------

